#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  О независимости Тибета и тхеравадине Далай-ламе.

## Максим&

Из книги Махатеро Балангоды Анандамайтреи "Раскрывая Дхарму"
( извините за дубль страниц).

----------

Дондог (12.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

Может быть ему мозг промыли, убедив в чём-то схожем, там Виная, ну он и соотнёс с тхеравадой, либо сам к такому выводу пришёл. В книге есть логическое противоречие, с одной стороны доброе отношение к махаяно-ваджраянским традициям и даже хинду-йогинам, а с другой стороны, он говорит что Мара всему виной, что образовалась махаяна.

----------


## Максим&

> Может быть ему мозг промыли, убедив в чём-то схожем, там Виная, ну он и соотнёс с тхеравадой, либо сам к такому выводу пришёл. В книге есть логическое противоречие, с одной стороны доброе отношение к махаяно-ваджраянским традициям и даже хинду-йогинам, а с другой стороны, он говорит что Мара всему виной, что образовалась махаяна.


До этого места я ещё не дошёл:-) 
Вообще мне больше "откровения" по поводу независимости понравились. Интересно, в самом Тибете ещё силён национализм или остыли все уже?
А ДЛ, да, он кому угодно "мозги промоет" и заговорит. Все уйдут удовлетворенными, и глобалист, и христианин, и мусульманин.
Всех излечит, исцелит, добрый доктор Айболит:-)  Мир ему.

----------

Дондог (12.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

Он там говорит что и йоге у какого-то свами обучался в Ришикеше, будучи тхеравадинским монахом, когда молодой был и благословение у Саи Бабы получил на операцию глаза, или глаз, но это ведать когда уже не молод был.

----------

Дондог (12.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Из книги Махатеро Балангоды Анандамайтреи "Раскрывая Дхарму"
> ( извините за дубль страниц).
> ]





Эта небольшая путаница происходит изза того, что традиция Тхеравада это не Хинаяна. Поэтому на одном из  собраний\сьездов мировых буддийских лидеров (гдето в середине 20в.)  было принято решение о недопустимости использовать название Хинаяна, применительно к традиции Тхеравада.
Но получилось так, что это решение имело и обратный эффект. Так раздел Учений Хинаяна северных традиций начали называть Тхеравада.
Так замените в данном тексте название Тхеравада на Хинаяна, по отношению к разделам Учения северных традиций и будет всё понятно о чём говорится.

(п.с. Также наверное следует сказать, что Учения Хинаяны в северных традициях, это не что то низшее. Это очень глубокие Учения, постижение и результат которых возможен лишь при наличии реального Отречения от самсары и оставления мирянской жизни)

----------


## Александр Фролов

> До этого места я ещё не дошёл:-) 
> Вообще мне больше "откровения" по поводу независимости понравились. Интересно, в самом Тибете ещё силён национализм или остыли все уже?
> А ДЛ, да, он кому угодно "мозги промоет" и заговорит. Все уйдут удовлетворенными, и глобалист, и христианин, и мусульманин.
> Всех излечит, исцелит, добрый доктор Айболит:-)  Мир ему.


Ну а как он мог узнать про независимость Тибета, как не от тибетцев, или их западных последователей, ведать промыли мозги). Ведь тот Лондонский центр, где он давал лекции, принадлежал вроде бы тибетской традиции, там ещё лекции давал ньингмапинский лама, ну и возможно они все буддисты разных традиций встречались.

----------


## Александр Фролов

> До этого места я ещё не дошёл:-) 
> Вообще мне больше "откровения" по поводу независимости понравились. Интересно, в самом Тибете ещё силён национализм или остыли все уже?
> А ДЛ, да, он кому угодно "мозги промоет" и заговорит. Все уйдут удовлетворенными, и глобалист, и христианин, и мусульманин.
> Всех излечит, исцелит, добрый доктор Айболит:-)  Мир ему.


В книге он очень легко объясняет анапанасати, я ещё такого простого объяснения не встречал. Вроде бы ничего сложного в этой технике нет, но то как он объяснил и ребёнок поймёт).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Александ Фролов или уважаемый Денис Васильевич, извините, но может хватит уже сектанские горячки подогревать.
Ереси, борьба за истинное учение, инквизиция и всякие ортодоксии протестантизмы, это в другой религии. Зачем это в буддизм приносить, и так уже христианствующие и иудействующии неофиты-буддисты, нанесли этого больше некуда.

----------

Дондог (12.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

> Александ Фролов или уважаемый Денис, извините, но может хватит уже сектанские горячки подогревать.
> Ереси, борьба за истинное учение, инквизиция и всякие ортодоксии протестантизмы, это в другой религии. Зачем это в буддизм приносить, и так уже христианствующие и иудействующии неофиты-буддисты, нанесли этого больше некуда.


Не надо это навязывать западному восприятию, когда у тибетцев похлеще было, страшным сектантом был Пабонка Ринпоче, да и вообще гелугпинцы, хотя Пятый Далай-лама практиковал дзогчен. Горампа называл общение Цонкапы с Манджушри, общением с демоном. Нитирэн был страшным сектантом, даже Догэн противопоставлял истинный буддизм другим школам, потом диспуты между самими же буддистами. И да, контору зря спалили)

----------

Дондог (12.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

> Александ Фролов или уважаемый Денис Васильевич, извините, но может хватит уже сектанские горячки подогревать.
> Ереси, борьба за истинное учение, инквизиция и всякие ортодоксии протестантизмы, это в другой религии. Зачем это в буддизм приносить, и так уже христианствующие и иудействующии неофиты-буддисты, нанесли этого больше некуда.


Зарегистрируйтесь на тхеравадинском форуме, я посмотрю как на ваш экуменизм там будут реагировать)

----------


## Александр Фролов

Да и причём здесь христианство Владимир Николаевич, тут скорее влияние русско-язычной тхеравадинской среды, с которой я знаком с 2011 года.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да и причём здесь христианство Владимир Николаевич, тут скорее влияние русско-язычной тхеравадинской среды, с которой я знаком с 2011 года.


Хотя бы притом, что Вы православный и привностите это буддистам, выдавая за Дхарму.
Так в личных сообщениях, под другим ником, агитировали махаянцев за тхераваду, а тхеравадинов переманивали  в православие.
Про Вас даже тему создали, причём заметьте создал Тхеравадин
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=25538[/URL

(п.с. не знакомы Вы с тхеравадинской средой, лишь с одной маленькой-маленькой  группой ведущей в инете большой-большой самопиар)

----------

Дондог (12.08.2016), Савелов Александр (16.05.2020)

----------


## Александр Фролов

Глупо не видеть, что между буддийскими традициями были тёрки, непризнания, это только в тибетской среде, начиная с движения римэ, некоторые линии объединялись, ну а позже к этому и гелугпинцы пришли, когда у Далай-ламы были передачи школы ньингма от Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче, учителя других школ. У дзэнцев тоже бывало положительное отношение к тем-же даосам и проникновение воззрений и методов школ Чистой Земли, но кто-то из дзэнский учителей опровергал даосов, об этом писал Пема Вангчук. Были войны между кагьюпинцами и гелугпинцами, можно почитать Шакабпу, было непризнание Долпопы и вроде бы тёрки со школой Джонанг. Поэтому глупо навязывать европейцам сектантское виденье, когда это было у коренных носителей.

----------

Дондог (12.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

> Хотя бы притом, что Вы православный и привностите это буддистам, выдавая за Дхарму.
> Так в личных сообщениях, под другим ником, агитировали махаянцев за тхераваду, а тхеравадинов переманивали  в православие.
> Про Вас даже тему создали, причём заметьте создал Тхеравадин
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=25538


Там была не агитация за православие, вы ведь не знаете что я ему писал, вас возможно агитировал, ну и Максима) в последней личной переписке, я сам толком не знаю что хочу, в этом моя проблема, у меня 5 лет происходят метания, в церкви я давно не был, наверное года 4 или лет 5. А Ассаджи я писал про точное понимание термина Мессии/Машиаха, его я не агитировал в православие, у нас с ним в переписке был спор по этому термину. Я поспешил уйти из БФ под ником Денис Васильевич, а потом что-то пожалел, вот и зарегистрировался под ником Александр Фролов, хотя меня никто не банил за нарушения, я сам попросил забанить свой профиль, но сейчас возможно забанят.

----------

Дондог (12.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Там была не агитация за православие, вы ведь не знаете что я ему писал, вас возможно агитировал, ну и Максима), я сам толком не знаю что хочу, в этом моя проблема, у меня 5 лет происходят метания, в церкви я давно не был, наверное года 4 или лет 5. А Ассаджи я писал про точное понимание термина Мессии/Машиаха, его я не агитировал в православие.


Желаю Вам разобрать и определиться !
А также познакомиться с традицией Тхеравада и практикующими тхеравадинами, коих не мало и на этом форуме.

----------

Александр Фролов (12.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

> Хотя бы притом, что Вы православный и привностите это буддистам, выдавая за Дхарму.
> Так в личных сообщениях, под другим ником, агитировали махаянцев за тхераваду, а тхеравадинов переманивали  в православие.
> Про Вас даже тему создали, причём заметьте создал Тхеравадин
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=25538[/URL
> 
> (п.с. не знакомы Вы с тхеравадинской средой, лишь с одной маленькой-маленькой  группой ведущей в инете большой-большой самопиар)


А вы случайно не Глеб Шутов?

----------

Дондог (12.08.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> До этого места я ещё не дошёл:-) 
> Вообще мне больше "откровения" по поводу независимости понравились. Интересно, в самом Тибете ещё силён национализм или остыли все уже?
> А ДЛ, да, он кому угодно "мозги промоет" и заговорит. Все уйдут удовлетворенными, и глобалист, и христианин, и мусульманин.
> Всех излечит, исцелит, добрый доктор Айболит:-)  Мир ему.


Весь бред, который вы транслируете читать времени нет, скажите покороче что вы хотите сказать о чем и о ком? Что вам не нравится и что не так? А потом смотреть будем уже. И кстати вы случайно не из АПОН?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А вы случайно не Глеб Шутов?


Нет.
И не Глеб, и не Герман, и не Дондруп, о ком ещё меня спрашивали - а вы случайно не ....

Владимир - это моё настоящее имя, у меня нет и небыло других ников, аккаунтов, и т.п.   И не будет, так как привык всё называть своими именами.

----------

Александр Фролов (12.08.2016), Дондог (12.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

> (п.с. не знакомы Вы с тхеравадинской средой, лишь с одной маленькой-маленькой  группой ведущей в инете большой-большой самопиар)


Так это не только российские тхеравадины одной там общины имеют такое виденье по отношению к иным буддийским традициям. Если почитаете "Раскрывая Дхарму", то Анандамайтрея, там говорит что махаяна образовалась благодаря Маре. Потом у тхеравадинов есть Дипавамса:

«... Эти 17 школ раскольные, только одна нераскольная.
С нераскольной школой, всего восемнадцать полностью.
Как великое баньяновое дерево, Тхеравада совершенная,
как освобождение победителя, совершенно, без недостатка
и избытка. Другие школы возникли как шипы на дереве ...»
— буддийская хроника
Дипавамса, 4.90–91. Ланка 3 век

----------

Антарадхана (12.08.2016)

----------


## Максим&

Слушайте, меня просто улыбнуло место из книги тхеры как он видит ДЛ и его вера в пророчества о скорой независимости.
Я даже не ожидал такого накала страстей:-) 

А.Ф-давайте обходиться без грубых терминов типа "промыли мозги".
В.Н.-не нужно во всем видеть происки христианства ( это близоруко)
А.Х.- мне ваша агрессивность не доставляет никакого удовольствия вам отвечать.

P.s. Интересно, почему никакого холивара не возникло в теме с распятыми бурятскими баранами и поклонению горе:-)  
Прям карма какая-то . Вообще-то я ожидал каких-то исторических сравнений сарвастивады/вайбхашики и тхеравады, или как в гелуг вот это все примиряется-тхеравада, сарвастмвада, махаяна, виная и кармамудра/тантра, чтоб сказать в итоге что гелуг и тхеравада чуть ли не родственницы. 
Ну и просто интересны местечковые политические предпочтения тибетцев.

----------

Александр Фролов (12.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (12.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так это не только российские тхеравадины одной там общины имеют такое виденье по отношению к иным буддийским традициям. ]


Различия между традициями есть и каждый считает что его традиция передаёт опыт постижения Будды. Но такого узкого сектанства, христианизации и иудейсвования талмудовщины, больше не где не встречал. О этом  всём и представители традиции Тхеравада говорят:
http://www.buddhavihara.ru/?page_id=43

И не надо за всю Тхераваду, пусть да русскую Тхераваду, говорить. Подаваясь десятилетиями длившимся промыйкой мозгов и зомбирования от одной маленькой группы нео-буддистов.

----------


## Александр Фролов

В. И. Корнев «Буддизм В Шри-Ланке» // Буддизм. Словарь. М., 1992

В III веке монахи Абхаягиривихары стали исповедовать буддизм махаянистского толка и повели борьбу с тхеравадинами монастыря Махавихары. В IV веке царь Махасена (правил в 334—362) по совету махаяниста Сангхамитты разрушил все здания Махавихары. Он же построил монастырь Джетавана в Полоннаруве и подарил его махаянистским монахам. Во времена царствования Сиримегхаванны (сына Махасены) из Индии был привезён зуб Будды. Считалось, что обладание этим зубом дарует правителю сверхъестественные возможности видеть низкое и благородное, уродливое и прекрасное, проникать взором в грубые и нежные уровни существования, предвидеть последствия как своих мыслей и действий так и других существ Вселенной. Поэтому в честь этого события царь приказал восстановить Махавихару, отлить золотую статую Махинды и учредить фестиваль Махинды, символизирующий борьбу за чистоту буддизма.

Соперничество между монастырями Махавихара, Абхаягиривихара и Джетавана продолжалось до нашествия тамилов в V веке, после изгнания тамилов сингальские цари стали поддерживать Махавихару как оплот национального духа и истинного буддизма.

----------

Максим& (12.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

> Различия между традициями есть и каждый считает что его традиция передаёт опыт постижения Будды. Но такого узкого сектанства, христианизации и иудейсвования талмудовщины, больше не где не встречал. О этом  всём и представители традиции Тхеравада говорят:
> http://www.buddhavihara.ru/?page_id=43
> 
> И не надо за всю Тхераваду, пусть да русскую Тхераваду, говорить. Подаваясь десятилетиями длившимся промыйкой мозгов и зомбирования одной маленькой группы нео-буддистов.


А вы всю тхераваду обосновываете заявлением Аджана Чатри? Это не объективно, я вам из хроник привёл, привёл видео, а вы скатились до ссылки, где один человек переходит на личность другого. Потом в сети можно ведь поискать опровержения заявления Аджана Чатри и можно поискать что люди пишут об этом аджане, лично с ним знакомые.

Послание от Дост. Ратанасары Паллеканде Махатхеры

Я знаю, что монах вашей общины, Топпер Панньяавудхо, с которым я знаком более полутора десятков лет, на этом поприще неутомимо делает всё, что может для развития тхеравады в вашей стране...

http://www.theravada.ru/blessings2.htm

Комментарий на заявление бханте Чатри, размещённое на сайте Буддавихары

http://www.theravada.ru/Life/Red/Text/03-08-2013.htm

Ну и они проделали такую огромную работу по переводу сутт ПК на русский, поэтому не вам их судить! Легко можно судить, они такие, они сякие, перевод святоотеческий), но вы сами возьмите и начните переводить, а так с печи, я тоже могу рассуждать)). К тому-же бханте Топпер, ездит по городам, обучает Дхарме.

----------

Антарадхана (12.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В.Н.-не нужно во всем видеть происки христианства ( это близоруко)
> в.


Не во всём. А в конкретных действиях, личностях и ситуациях.
И не происки, а навешивания христиаского подхода к Дхарме.  
И мне очень жаль, что некоторые, о ком я и не пишу, воспринимают это на свой счёт  :Smilie: 

(п.с. кстати приводил пример с античными учениями, а ведь буддизм это античная религия дошедшая в непрерывных живых традициях до нашего времени. Обдумайте это пожалуйста на досуге, надеюсь поймёте о чём пишу. Думаю вопросы, а _как это примеряется и т.п_., разрешаться, хотябы на примере  аналогий античных времён. Как и станет понятно многое происходящее в традиционно буддиских странах, что порой нео-буддистов (а по сути христиан и духовников) ставит в тупик и заставляет возопить о искажениях и к якобы возврату  к первоистокам. Первоистоки то какраз там и даже если искренне вернуться на 2500 лет назад, то получится именно античная (далеко не христинская) этика, мораль, философия и т.п. Думаю и надеюсь, что понимаете о чём пишу)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вообще мне больше "откровения" по поводу независимости понравились. Интересно, в самом Тибете ещё силён национализм или остыли все уже?


Это вопрос биологии, самые сильные нейронные связи- ничем неистребимые, формируются в детстве и юности, и на их основе строятся остальные у взрослых. (те кто играл в войнушку очень давно, немец= враг автоматически.., а сейчас это не так). Это к тому, что ЕСДЛ взрослел в изоляции дворца- по одному сценарию, нынешние потомки беженцев- по другому, тибетцы в Тибете- по третьему..  И плюс ещё большая тенденция у людей, за некую конкретную трудность в жизни, платить окружающей реальности- фигой в кармане- типа фри- тибет.. (а дай им это "фри"- ох лихо стало- бы большинству..). Да и молодые эмигранты, из моего опыта общения с ними- также..- на словах "фри"- но желательно из юнайтед стетев..

----------

Кузьмич (13.08.2016), Максим& (12.08.2016), Чагна Дордже (12.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

> Ну и просто интересны местечковые политические предпочтения тибетцев.


Максим, если вас интересует история, а не чей-то однобокий взгляд, где в одной стороне черно, в другой розово, то можете вот эту тему почитать:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post217311

----------

Максим& (12.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

> Это вопрос биологии, самые сильные нейронные связи- ничем неистребимые, формируются в детстве и юности, и на их основе строятся остальные у взрослых. (те кто играл в войнушку очень давно, немец= враг автоматически.., а сейчас это не так). Это к тому, что ЕСДЛ взрослел в изоляции дворца- по одному сценарию, нынешние потомки беженцев- по другому, тибетцы в Тибете- по третьему..  И плюс ещё большая тенденция у людей, за некую конкретную трудность в жизни, платить окружающей реальности- фигой в кармане- типа фри- тибет.. (а дай им это "фри"- ох лихо стало- бы большинству..). Да и молодые эмигранты, из моего опыта общения с ними- также..- на словах "фри"- но желательно из юнайтед стетев..


Ну так молодые тулку наверное вкусили западной жизни и их уже в Тибет наверное не затянешь, даже среди старых лам, кто-то предпочитает жить на Западе, например в той-же Италии, ретриты проводить на острове Маргарита)

Ламы найденные и снова потерянные

http://kempo.ru/blog/buddhism/19789.html

----------

Кузьмич (13.08.2016), Максим& (12.08.2016), Чагна Дордже (12.08.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Не во всём. А в конкретных действиях, личностях и ситуациях.
> И не происки, а навешивания христиаского подхода к Дхарме.  
> И мне очень жаль, что некоторые, о ком я и не пишу, воспринимают это на свой счёт 
> 
> (п.с. кстати приводил пример с античными учениями, а ведь буддизм это античная религия дошедшая в непрерывных живых традициях до нашего времени. Обдумайте это пожалуйста на досуге, надеюсь поймёте о чём пишу. Думаю вопросы, а _как это примеряется и т.п_., разрешаться, хотябы на примере  аналогий античных времён.)


Мне кажется что вы ещё не остыли от темы о ГТ:-)  Какие ярлыки, какие навешивания? Я запостил цитату махатхеры и ожидал просто прочесть какая связь между тхеравадой и сарвастивадой. Что между ними общего, одна ли эта школа или просто махатхера являясь безусловно авторитетом и знатоком  своей традиции в вопросах истории и буддологии являет неосведомленность. Я например не знаю, и ожидал что-то прочитать. Также на возможную неосведомленность указывает то, что гелуг он почитает за что-то родственное, а махаяну ,как пишет А.Ф. хаит.
Лично я воспринял эту вероятеую неосведомленность как наивность, с улыбкой. Для этого есть преценденты с тем же ЕСДЛ, когда он касается политики и особенно ислама, называя его религией мира и добра. Такое впечатление, что ему кто-то из исламских лобби подсунул парочку ранних меканских сур, а все мединские припрятал.
Имхо конечно, но иногда замечаю, что крупные специалисты и авторииеты в своей области вдруг начинают давать маху когда залазят на чужую територию. Вот зачем махатхере нужно было пророчествовать о скорой независимости Тибета. Ведь 20 лет это немного и с момента написания статьи 1991г. уже сроки истекли, а никакой независимости нет. Как по мне лучше б старцы не давали своих футурологических и политических прогнозов. 
К тому же вот Еше новую инфу скинул про 'урезание' монастыря,  где видно что китайское правительство гаечки умеет закрутить.гайки

О " непрерывности и чистоте" устных традиций говорил ещё Будда: 


> Бхарадваджа, есть пять вещей, которые могут двояко обернуться здесь и сейчас. Какие пять?
> 
> * вера,
> * одобрение,
> * устная традиция,
> * умозаключение посредством обдумывания,
> * согласие с воззрением после рассмотрения1.
> 
> Эти пять вещей могут двояко обернуться здесь и сейчас. Что-то может быть полностью принятым на веру, но это будет пустым, ложным, ошибочным. Но что-то иное может не быть полностью принятым на веру, но оно будет действительным, истинным, безошибочным.
> ...


Обдумайте это на досуге:-)

----------

Александр Фролов (12.08.2016), Дондог (12.08.2016)

----------


## Georgiy

> Там была не агитация за православие, вы ведь не знаете что я ему писал, вас возможно агитировал, ну и Максима) в последней личной переписке, я сам толком не знаю что хочу, в этом моя проблема, у меня 5 лет происходят метания, в церкви я давно не был, наверное года 4 или лет 5. А Ассаджи я писал про точное понимание термина Мессии/Машиаха, его я не агитировал в православие, у нас с ним в переписке был спор по этому термину. Я поспешил уйти из БФ под ником Денис Васильевич, а потом что-то пожалел, вот и зарегистрировался под ником Александр Фролов, хотя меня никто не банил за нарушения, я сам попросил забанить свой профиль, но сейчас возможно забанят.


Денис Васильевич, с возвращеньицем. Ну вы даете.  :Big Grin:

----------

Александр Фролов (12.08.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Это вопрос биологии, самые сильные нейронные связи- ничем неистребимые, формируются в детстве и юности, и на их основе строятся остальные у взрослых. (те кто играл в войнушку очень давно, немец= враг автоматически.., а сейчас это не так). Это к тому, что ЕСДЛ взрослел в изоляции дворца- по одному сценарию, нынешние потомки беженцев- по другому, тибетцы в Тибете- по третьему..  И плюс ещё большая тенденция у людей, за некую конкретную трудность в жизни, платить окружающей реальности- фигой в кармане- типа фри- тибет.. (а дай им это "фри"- ох лихо стало- бы большинству..). Да и молодые эмигранты, из моего опыта общения с ними- также..- на словах "фри"- но желательно из юнайтед стетев..


Не, меня эмиграция не шибко интересует. Она то ясное дело всегда опозиционна китайскому уже по умолчанию. Мне местные интересны. Ещё витает дух свободы и национализма, или уже все почувствовали благо китайского управленчества. Я конечно не специалист, но в ближайшем будущем что-то не наблюдаю тенденций к незаложности:-)  Свои Кармапы есть, свои панчен ламы, ещё вот по смерти ДЛ выберут ему приемника из местных лоялистов и на "фри Тибете" можно ставить крест:-)  Останеться тибетской интелегенции в имиграции , как и белогвардейской, ностальгировать, петь шансон и искать покровителей. А может все по-другому будет? :-)

----------


## Georgiy

Денис Васильевич, не придавайте чрезмерное значение словам, обратитесь к сути религий мира и вы увидите, что между христианством и буддизмом различий нет. Самый крутой тхеравадин или дзенец ну ничем от продвинутого православного не отличается. Нет существенных различий, между которыми имеет смысл метаться. Словами существенные различия не формируются.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кеин

> Глупо не видеть, что между буддийскими традициями были тёрки, непризнания,


ИМХО, главное на граблях не плясать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.08.2016), Дондог (12.08.2016)

----------


## Дондог

Этот махатхера плохо знает историю: шестой Далай-лама был женат, а все панчен-ламы до десятого оставались монахами.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

> Интересно, а в буддийских семинариях, не важно тибетских или тайских, преподают историю там, или сраанительное религиоведение?



Информация абитуриентам поступающим в Буддийский университет « Даши Чойнхорлин».

В Университете функционирует четыре факультета — философский, тантрический,  иконографический. Программа обучения включает следующие предметы: Ламрим (изучение труда Богдо Цзонхавы), Согчен (заучивание литургических текстов), Дуйра (логика и гносеология), Дагриг (учение о логическом признаке и его свойствах), Лориг (учение о сознании и его составляющих), Парамита ( Учение Будды), старо-бурятская письменность, история, английский язык, грамматика канонического тибетского языка и разговорный тибетский язык, история буддизма, особенности и практика перевода буддийских текстов, иконография, астрология монгольских народов и пр. По окончании Университета выпускник получает диплом о высшем образовании и звание ламы.

----------

Максим& (12.08.2016)

----------


## Максим&

Решил немножко поопровергать сам себя:-) 
Думаю что выбранная линия ДЛ в отношении ко всем религиям вообще и к исламу в частности очень благоразумна. Это в частных высказываниях можно позволить себе говорить то, что думаешь, пример.: Сысоев, получивший пулю, или Оле Нидал, почему-то не получивший:-) 
Но лидер такого уровня как ДЛ, учитывая что его народ в эмиграции находясь в качестве "гостей" не имеет в своём распоряжении силовых структур, просто не имеет права на резкие заявления, руководствуясь безопасностью рядовых тибетцев. Особенно учитывая то, что в Индии исламская диаспора достаточно многочисленна, а кашмиро-пакистанский радикализм никуда не исчезал.
Это конечно если ДЛ руководствуется именно защитной мотивацией, а не  личной просьбой Барака *Хусейна* Обамы. 
То же касается и общественных встреч между монахами такого статуса как ДЛ и Анандамайтрея. Можно сколько угодно в частных мемуарах фантазировать о происках Мары, но учитывая глобалистские тенденции современного мира, "сектанские" высказывания высоких бхикшу приведут только к изоляционизму и ненужной напряженности.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.08.2016), Дондог (12.08.2016)

----------


## Алсу

Сначала намаз с мусульманами, потом к индуистскому Шиве, затем провести церемонию Бон по, далее с евреями к стене плача и под финал молитва Христу.
Полная толерантность и глобализм, теперь можно идти Шугденцев гонять, они то уж точно не буддизм.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.08.2016), Максим& (12.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

> Решил немножко поопровергать сам себя:-) 
> Думаю что выбранная линия ДЛ в отношении ко всем религиям вообще и к исламу в частности очень благоразумна. Это в частных высказываниях можно позволить себе говорить то, что думаешь, пример.: Сысоев, получивший пулю, или Оле Нидал, почему-то не получивший:-) 
> Но лидер такого уровня как ДЛ, учитывая что его народ в эмиграции находясь в качестве "гостей" не имеет в своём распоряжении силовых структур, просто не имеет права на резкие заявления, руководствуясь безопасностью рядовых тибетцев. Особенно учитывая то, что в Индии исламская диаспора достаточно многочисленна, а кашмиро-пакистанский радикализм никуда не исчезал.
> Это конечно если ДЛ руководствуется именно защитной мотивацией, а не  личной просьбой Барака *Хусейна* Обамы. 
> То же касается и общественных встреч между монахами такого статуса как ДЛ и Анандамайтрея. Можно сколько угодно в частных мемуарах фантазировать о происках Мары, но учитывая глобалистские тенденции современного мира, "сектанские" высказывания высоких бхикшу приведут только к изоляционизму и ненужной напряженности.


Максим, вот ещё чисто дополнение, прочтите последний абзац сообщения Вантуса, сообщение № 50

http://www.forum.theravada.ru/viewto...p=67261#p67261

Ну и сообщение № 49

http://www.forum.theravada.ru/viewto...p=67260#p67260

----------


## Алсу

г-н Фролов, Вантуса мы знаем много лет, знаем контексты его рассуждений, а Вы то чего скажете по теме?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.08.2016), Дондог (12.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мне кажется что вы ещё не остыли от темы о ГТ:-)  Какие ярлыки, какие навешивания? Я запостил цитату махатхеры и ожидал просто прочесть какая связь между тхеравадой и сарвастивадой. Что между ними общего, одна ли эта школа или просто махатхера являясь безусловно авторитетом и знатоком  своей традиции в вопросах истории и буддологии являет неосведомленность. Я например не знаю, и ожидал что-то прочитать. :-)


И не накалялся :-) Даже не знаю почему мои сообщения читаются как накалённые, возможно играет роль эмоциональное состояние читающих ?
Вроде ведь и ответил, возможно в пылу жару сообщение прошло не замеченным:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post766784

Кстати не исключено, что термин Хинаяна был заменен на Тхеравада, уже редакторами или переводчиками,. Причины обьяснил в сообщении по ссылке.

----------

Дондог (13.08.2016), Максим& (12.08.2016)

----------


## Алсу

Максим же говорит у него тема глобальных сравнений: ажн кармамудры с тхеравадой.
Тема тождественности терминов Хинаяна/Тхеравада давно уже ни кого не интересует, съедено и вы...но. А по сути сравнения традиций - тема на диссертации.
И Владимир Николаевич, ваши слова :
"Ереси, борьба за истинное учение, инквизиция и всякие ортодоксии протестантизмы, это в другой религии. Зачем это в буддизм приносить, и так уже христианствующие и иудействующии неофиты-буддисты, нанесли этого больше некуда."
Может запамятовали историю Тибета, где были войны между школами и не в рамках диспута, а с кровавой резней оппонентов и насильственным обращением в другую традицию.
Все "принесено" до нас. 
А про иудействующих и христианствующих - смешно, смотри выше.

----------

Дондог (13.08.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Маким во всем что вы пишите чувствуется дух оле нидала. Вы хотя и не ответили на мой вопрос.

----------


## Максим&

> Маким во всем что вы пишите чувствуется дух оле нидала. Вы хотя и не ответили на мой вопрос.


А у вас Алдын чувствуется дух тибетского Тарквемады:-)  Нет, я не из алмазного пути.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Максим же говорит у него тема глобальных сравнений: ажн кармамудры с тхеравадой.
> Тема тождественности терминов Хинаяна/Тхеравада давно уже ни кого не интересует, съедено и вы...но. А по сути сравнения традиций - тема на диссертации.
> И Владимир Николаевич, ваши слова :
> "Ереси, борьба за истинное учение, инквизиция и всякие ортодоксии протестантизмы, это в другой религии. Зачем это в буддизм приносить, и так уже христианствующие и иудействующии неофиты-буддисты, нанесли этого больше некуда."
> Может запамятовали историю Тибета, где были войны между школами и не в рамках диспута, а с кровавой резней оппонентов и насильственным обращением в другую традицию.
> Все "принесено" до нас. 
> А про иудействующих и христианствующих - смешно, смотри выше.


Милая Аслу, мне как всегда приятно, что Вы обратили своё внимание на моё сообщение.
О каких школах буддизма Вы говорите ? О кабинетных терминах исследователей востоковедов ?
А такто, в любом цивилизованном кланово-олигархическом обществе, поход свободных граждан на соседнюю долину с целью захвата земли, скота, пленных, драгоценных камней и металлов и т.д. - вполне нормальное явление. И естественно каждая уважаемая долина должна иметь и свою линию передачи Учений, и своих Учителей и наставников, и своих жрецов и оракулов, и даже каждый уважаемый род должен иметь. 
Где Вы там увидели войны за истинное учение, инквизиции и борьбу за святую веру? Эти явления немного в других долинах-государствах-пустынях происходили.

----------


## Максим&

> Милая Аслу, мне как всегда приятно, что Вы обратили своё внимание на моё сообщение.
> О каких школах буддизма Вы говорите ? О кабинетных терминах исследователей востоковедов ?
> А такто, в любом цивилизованном кланово-олигархическом обществе, поход свободных граждан на соседнюю долину с целью захвата земли, скота, пленных, драгоценных камней и металлов и т.д. - вполне нормальное явление. И естественно каждый уважаемый полис-долина имел свою линию передачи Учений, своих Учителей и наставников, и даже жрецов и оракулов, и даже каждый уважаемый род имел. 
> Где Вы там увидели войны за истинное учение, инквизиции и борьбу за святую веру? Эти явления немного в других долинах-государствах-пустынях происходили.


Так где-то выше А.Ф. давал ссылку на тему с ламовыми войнами. Масштабы конечно не те, что в Европе были, но ведь на то она и Европа а не тибетское захолустье:-)  
Но я не про это. Жаль нельзя сменить название темы на " Алмазные россыпи современных бхикшу":-) . Чувствую получу от книги не только пользу, но и удовольствие. Старца просто тянет на всякие апокрифы. То "Разоблаченная Изида" Блаватской, то  арийские атомные бомбы:

----------

Дондог (13.08.2016)

----------


## Алсу

Ангел мой, тоже улыбаюсь.



> Где Вы там увидели войны за истинное учение, инквизиции и борьбу за святую веру? Эти явления немного в других долинах-государствах-пустынях происходили.


В книжках по тибетской истории.
Не о передачах речь, которые в парампаре, их никто маленьких и не видит ни кто.
А резьня была в монастырях в долинах, которые поддерживали традицию. 
Если еще раз спросишь - Читай историю Тибета. Енто называется *матчасть*.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так где-то выше А.Ф. давал ссылку на тему с ламовыми войнами. Масштабы конечно не те, что в Европе были, но ведь на то она и Европа а не тибетское захолустье:-)  
> Но я не про это. Жаль нельзя сменить название темы на " Алмазные россыпи современных бхикшу":-) . Чувствую получу от книги не только пользу, но и удовольствие. Старца просто тянет на всякие апокрифы. То "Разоблаченная Изида" Блаватской, то  арийские атомные бомбы: 
> ]


Ладно не будем про ламовые войны.

Вообщето уважаемый Махатхера ещё из поколения тех  буддистов ШриЛанки, кто и давал прибежище и обеты госпоже Блаватской и Ко., которые сотрудничали с теософским обществом и возрождали буддизм ШриЛанки. Буддизм  не сектарный, открытый к общению не только с северными традициями, но и с йогинами индуизма.
Кстати Шри  АнандаМайтрея Махатхера был известен также как знаток Праджняпарамита Сутр, причём не коротких что на русский переведены, а обширных. Где Праджня парамита подробно излагается, без всяких выносов мозга и непонятной природы инсайтов , а по Абхидхарме частью которой она и является.

Поэтому  и кажеться  странным, то что Старец временами пишет. Непривычен  такой буддизм.

----------

Дондог (13.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В книжках по тибетской истории.
> Не о передачах речь, которые в парампаре, их никто маленьких и не видит ни кто.
> А резьня была в монастырях в долинах, которые поддерживали традицию. 
> Если еще раз спросишь - Читай историю Тибета. Енто называется *матчасть*.


Енто называется смотреть в книгу, видеть .... накладывание западных реалий и истории, на историю и реалии совершенно другой культуры.
Но, будь что будет, но ещё раз спрошу - что за традиции такие, мож оттуда взятые что и церкви  :Smilie: 

И чиго авторства историю читать, учёных различных линий  преемственностей в Кагью, в Ньингма или в Гелуг? Или западный исследователей? А может учёных Джонанг?

----------


## Максим&

> Ладно не будем про ламовые войны.
> 
> Вообщето уважаемый Махатхера ещё из поколения тех  буддистов ШриЛанки, кто и давал прибежище и обеты госпоже Блаватской и Ко., которые сотрудничали с теософским обществом и возрождали буддизм ШриЛанки. Буддизм  не сектарный, открытый к общению не только с северными традициями, но и с йогинами индуизма.
> Кстати Шри Махатхера АнандаМайтрея был известен также как знаток Праджняпарамита Сутр, причём не коротких что на русский переведены, а обширных. Где Праджня парамита подробно излагается, без всяких выносов мозга и непонятной природы инсайтов , а по Абхидхарме частью которой она и является.
> 
> Поэтому  и кажеться  странным, то что Старец временами пишет. Непривычен  такой буддизм.


Незнаю что там возрождала Блаватская. Возможно Олкотт и возрождал, а она ему только плешь проедала, выстраивала свою теософскую империю и жульничала. Лучше меня об этом вам Рене Генон расскажет. Он как раз был в одной из лож, а потом вышел оттуда.
Старец конечно знаток Дхармы, но иногда как выдаст:Про двух тысячелетнего йогина помните? :-)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.08.2016), Дондог (13.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Незнаю что там возрождала Блаватская. Возможно Олкотт и возрождал, а она ему только плешь проедала, выстраивала свою теософскую империю и жульничала. Лучше меня об этом вам Рене Генон расскажет. Он как раз был в одной из лож, а потом вышел оттуда.
> Старец конечно знаток Дхармы, но иногда как выдаст:Про двух тысячелетнего йогина помните? :-)


Истории про Бабаджи до сих пор на гора многие выдают :-)

Имхо: зря Вы так про нашу соимперницу, хороший ведь человек была, пионер первооткрыватель, буддистка. Это потом теософы странными стали, а преподношение буддизма немного изменилось.
Конечно с переводом терминологии у неё, для нас начитанных - глухая деревня :-)
(это имхо и извиняюсь что не по теме)

----------


## Максим&

> Енто называется смотреть в книгу, видеть .... накладывание западных реалий и истории, на историю и реалии совершенно другой культуры.
> Но, будь что будет, но ещё раз спрошу - что за традиции такие, мож оттуда взятые что и церкви 
> 
> И чиго авторства историю читать, учёных различных линий  преемственностей в Кагью, в Ньингма или в Гелуг? Или западный исследователей? А может учёных Джонанг?


Вот неблагодарное дело быть историком. Человек пишет, библиографию составляет,  читай да проверяй. http://bookre.org/reader?file=810634. Вам же ссылки приводили  на министра финансов ЕСДЛ ещё. Книги в сети не нашёл.
Но В.Н. лучше поверит в древнеарийскую атомную бомбу чем в работу историка.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.08.2016), Дондог (13.08.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Истории про Бабаджи до сих пор на гора многие выдают :-)
> 
> Имхо: зря Вы так про нашу соимперницу, хороший ведь человек была, пионер первооткрыватель, буддистка. Это потом теософы странными стали, а преподношение буддизма немного изменилось.
> Конечно с переводом терминологии и неё, для нас начитанных - глухая деревня :-)


Олкотт вероятно и был искренним и увлеченным человеком, пока не попал в оборот к этой прахвостке. Вобщем для меня эта тема закрыта.
http://psylib.org.ua/books/washi01/
https://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4755792

----------

Дондог (13.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот неблагодарное дело быть историком. Человек пишет, библиографию составляет,  читай да проверяй. http://bookre.org/reader?file=810634. Вам же ссылки приводили ещё на министра финансов ЕСДЛ ещё. Книги в сети не нашёл.
> Но В.Н. лучше поверит в древнеарийскую атомную бомбу чем в работу историка.


Нет, В.Н. не фоменковец :-)
Историю Тибета читал, в основном правда по доступным источникам Гелук, но и по Кагью немного. Вообщем немного в теме, ну так, самую малость :-)

----------


## Максим&

> Нет, В.Н. не фоменковец :-)
> Историю Тибета читал, в основном правда по доступным источникам Гелук, но и по Кагью немного. Вообщем немного в теме, ну так, самую малость :-)


Ага, я тоже когда читал древних церковных историков так прям умилялся от благочестия.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ага, я тоже когда читал древних церковных историков так прям умилялся от благочестия.


Тибетские историки без умильности благочестием писали. Этого там нет.
Просто голые факты и довольно таки точные, читать даже тяжело. Конечно каждая сторона свою правду писала. Кстати даже история о убиенных младенцах с целью оправдания захвата чужой территории есть.

Да и исследовательские работы на тех же источниках построены, других просто нет.
А вот сколько у исследователей фоменковщины, только оракулы сказать могут. И путаници, напр. раз один спутал феодала Тай Ситу и Тай Ситу Ринпоче и понеслось, теперь у всех так :-)

----------

Дондог (13.08.2016)

----------


## Алсу

> накладывание западных реалий


Где? 
У Шакабы (Shakabpa) западные реалии в Истории Тибета или у
Сумпы Кенпо в Истории Кукунора.




> читать даже тяжело


А надо, чтоб выступать на форуме...

----------


## Александр Фролов

А это правда, что при предыдущем Далай-ламе, отказывавшимся платить налог на уши и нос, их отрезали?

----------


## Александр Фролов

Алсу, по теме я уже написал, читайте моё первое сообщение в этой теме. Я считаю что достопочтенного Анандамайтрею, либо ввели в заблуждение, либо извиняюсь, его самого тянуло на разные глупости и тогда странно, что кто-то его считал архатом, или даже просто в нём видел высокий уровень практикующего, потому что имхо не видится мудрости.

----------

Дондог (13.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

> Незнаю что там возрождала Блаватская. Возможно Олкотт и возрождал, а она ему только плешь проедала, выстраивала свою теософскую империю и жульничала.


Было влияние Теософского Общества на Ланке. В Коломбо стоит памятник полковнику Олкотту за вклад в возрождение ланкийской культуры. Первыми буддологами были теософы. Фоли Рис-Дэвидс, переводившая с пали и возглавившая Общество палийских текстов после смерти мужа, она то ли симпатизировала теософам, то ли даже состояла там. Кстати, Блаватская, вместе с Олкоттом, приняли на Ланке прибежище и пять мирских обетов. В буддологии сложилось представление, что теософобуддисты были предшественниками всех следующих западных, или, как их стали называть, белых буддистов. К тому же они рационализировали буддизм и, стремясь очистить учение, удалили из него элементы народного суеверия. Как президент Теософского Общества, Олкотт положил начало возрождению буддизма на Шри-Ланке: Теософское Общество основало здесь более двухсот буддийских школ и несколько колледжей, наиболее известные из них: Махинда Колледж, Ананда Колледж, Дхармараджа Колледж, Малиядэва Колледж. Он объединил разные буддийские школы Шри-Ланки в буддийскую секцию Теософского Общества; буддистов Бирмы, Таиланда и Шри-Ланки — в Собрание Южных Буддистов. В 1924 году в Лондоне Кристмас Хамфрис основал Буддийскую Ложу Теософского Общества, а Благодаря миссионерским усилиям Анагарики Дхармапалы, в 1926 году британские буддисты основали своё отделение Общества Махабодхи. Тогда же Буддийская Ложа была преобразована в британское Буддийское Общество, президентом которого стал Кристмас Хамфрис.

----------


## Александр Фролов

Возможно при таком сильном влиянии Теософского Общества, достопочтенный Анандамайтрея, их и вспоминал.

----------


## Александр Фролов

Полковник Олкотт и буддийские монахи. Коломбо, 1883.


Памятник Олкотту

----------

Дондог (13.08.2016), Максим& (13.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов



----------


## Алсу

> А это правда, что при предыдущем Далай-ламе, отказывавшимся платить налог на уши и нос, их отрезали?


Да что там уши, руки рубили и глаза выкалывали. Причем все это делали Ринпоче, как высшее политическое руководство страны. 
Это конечно огорчает наших фритибетнутых.

----------

Александр Фролов (13.08.2016)

----------


## Алсу

Пабонка Ринпоче кстати пытался противостоять этому тибетскому зверству, но у него не всегда получалось.

----------

Александр Фролов (13.08.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Да что там уши, руки рубили и глаза выкалывали. Причем все это делали Ринпоче, как высшее политическое руководство страны. 
> Это конечно огорчает наших фритибетнутых.


Я думаю чтоб огорчало меньше, подобные гадости и неприглядности все же надо сопровождать источниками. Я понимаю когда в теократическом обществе судебная палата состоит из высоких лам, но чтоб и приговоры собственноручно они приводили в исполнение...

----------

Дондог (13.08.2016)

----------


## Максим&

Вообще-то мне в этой теме хотелось бы видеть просто забавные отжиги от лам и монахов, типа веры в йогинов живущих 2000 лет или о том, что одной из любимых книг может быть "Разоблачение Изиды":-) 
Про войны, пытки , гомофилию и шугденов не здесь, а то придётся закрыть тему.

----------


## Алсу

> приговоры собственноручно они приводили в исполнение...


Когда есть гос.аппарат зачем самим мараться. А остальное вы сами прекрасно знаете. Это правовая система Тибета. Мной лишь добавлено то, что не бросается в глаза: правящая политическая элита Тибета - это были Ринпоче.

----------


## Александр Фролов

> Да что там уши, руки рубили и глаза выкалывали. Причем все это делали Ринпоче, как высшее политическое руководство страны. 
> Это конечно огорчает наших фритибетнутых.


Алсу, на старых видео Тибета 30 гг., можно увидеть здоровых монахов с прутьями и чуть ли не деревьями в руках, вроде бы таких монахов называли добдобами, они на видео толпу монахов гоняют. У меня вопросы: эти добдобы были во всех тибетских школах, кто им становился, какая у них вообще функция была?

----------


## Александр Фролов

На видео людей используют как подставку к лошади, взбираясь до седла по их спинам - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xsoc4-QnplY

Интересна концовка, показывают как Китай принёс в Тибет цивилизацию, облагородил всё там, постройки всякие, работу людям дал.

----------

Дондог (13.08.2016)

----------


## Алсу

Полиция, управляют толпой. По другому не понимают.
И да, китайцы принесли лекарства, увеличилась продолжительность жизни тибетцев.
Принесли промышленность улучшилась экономическая ситуация. В какой-то степени это механический процесс, но результат положительный.

----------


## Максим&

> На видео людей используют как подставку к лошади, взбираясь до седла по их спинам - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xsoc4-QnplY
> 
> Интересна концовка, показывают как Китай принёс в Тибет цивилизацию, облагородил всё там, постройки всякие, работу людям дал.


И что, вы все мировое зло решили тут постить? Нигде в мире человека не использовали феодалы в качестве подставки? 
Такие большевицкие ролики немного стоят, особенно если учесть что эта же компартия своей коллективизацией загубила миллионы людей.
Ещё раз повторю, тема про забавности всякие, а про тибецкий феодализм это вы новую открывайте.

----------

Дондог (13.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

> И что, вы все мировое зло решили тут постить? Нигде в мире человека не использовали феодалы в качестве подставки? 
> Такие большевицкие ролики немного стоят, особенно если учесть что эта же компартия своей коллективизацией загубила миллионы людей.
> Ещё раз повторю, тема про забавности всякие, а про тибецкий феодализм это вы новую открывайте.


Максим, хорошо, оффтопить не буду, но вы сами затронули тематику независимости Тибета в плане пророчества, фритибетности, ну и тут понеслось. Я раньше смотрел документалку "Великие йоги Тибета" и там Тибет преподносился как Шангрила, где люди жили в доброте и гармонии, а посмотришь на их историю, ведь даже тот-же налог на уши и носы, введённый 13 ЕСДЛ и наверное в случае неуплаты отрезание их, нигде больше не встречается в мировой истории. Что касается компартии, то мне кажется что её очерняли просто идеологи фритибета, а на самом деле дороги построены, больницы построены, люди могут найти оплачиваемую работу, есть различные коммуникации. Старый Тибет, обращался с людьми как со скотом, а китайцы принесли туда цивилизацию, изменили отношения. Фритибетцы любят показывать видео как монахам, китайские военные руки выворачивают, дубинкой бьют, но это ведь делали по отношению к бунтарям, зачинщикам бунта, в одном из тибетских монастырей было дело даже находили оружие, взрывчатку и ведь в этом их кто-то подогревает. Таких монахов, околпачивают идеологией фритибетности из Запада, причины надо искать в былом противостоянии США против Китая.

----------


## Александр Фролов

И вот последнее напишу, есть ведь хороший пример гуманных реформ у азиатов, в лице тайского короля Рамы 4, он и сам как монарх был идеальным, в молодости был бхикшу.

----------


## Максим&

> Максим, хорошо, оффтопить не буду, но вы сами затронули тематику независимости Тибета в плане пророчества, фритибетности, ну и тут понеслось. Я раньше смотрел документалку "Великие йоги Тибета" и там Тибет преподносился как Шангрила, где люди жили в доброте и гармонии, а посмотришь на их историю, ведь даже тот-же налог на уши и носы, введённый 13 ЕСДЛ и наверное в случае неуплаты отрезание их, нигде больше не встречается в мировой истории. Что касается компартии, то мне кажется что её очерняли просто идеологи фритибета, а на самом деле дороги построены, больницы построены, люди могут найти оплачиваемую работу, есть различные коммуникации. Старый Тибет, обращался с людьми как со скотом, а китайцы принесли туда цивилизацию, изменили отношения. Фритибетцы любят показывать видео как монахам, китайские военные руки выворачивают, дубинкой бьют, но это ведь делали по отношению к бунтарям, зачинщикам бунта, в одном из тибетских монастырей было дело даже находили оружие, взрывчатку и ведь в этом их кто-то спонсировал. Таких монахов, околпачивают идеологией фритибетности из Запада, причины надо искать в былом противостоянии США против Китая.


Виноват. Думалось направить тему в русло юмора, несуразностей, ложных откровений и прочих анекдотов...а получилось как всегда. Политика, США, одноглазые рабы и слава Мао Цзе дуну.

----------

Александр Фролов (13.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (13.08.2016), Дондог (13.08.2016)

----------

